

Grunt/Gulp are dead - csantini
https://medium.com/@santini/grunt-gulp-are-dead-615918a5ca33

======
ubertaco
More accurate title: "my personal use-case for grunt/gulp will no longer be
necessary once HTTP2 is widely available."

As for my team, we use SASS to add enhanced featuresets to CSS (like
variables, functions, and mixins), Typescript to add compile-time typechecking
to our rather-large SPA codebase, and yes, we do concatenate+minify our
transpiled Typescript.

We use grunt to, in order:

1\. Package our Angular templates as a prebuilt module that populate's
Angular's template cache, so we don't have to fetch them over the network at
runtime _and_ we're one step less susceptible to browser caching issues.

2\. Compile our SASS to CSS

3\. Compile our Typescript to Javascript

4\. Concatenate and minify the resulting Javascript

5\. Run unit tests

6\. Add version+build numbers as query strings to our script tags (<script
src="foo.js?v=1.25.11512"></script>)

The concatenation+minification is the last-step implementation detail. But
just having server push (which, by the way, your very short blurb doesn't
explain or even mention) gives us only one arguably-smaller piece of our
usecase for grunt.

So yeah, not dead. Not even close.

~~~
seasoup
Bash scripts can do 2-6 as well, probably #1 as well. Most of these use cases
for grunt are one line of bash code. Bash is a pain to write, though so is
grunt.

~~~
ubertaco
And for our Windows developers? My team is mixed: half OSX, half Windows.
Should we maintain two separate scripts for each step and have our
(repeatable) build process platform-detect and run the correct script?

------
acdlite
I went from grunt to gulp because of streams, then I went from gulp to make
because of Unix. Takes some getting used to, but I'm very happy with it. Got
livereload (hot reload) working and everything, and you can always write a
Bash/Node/whatever script and run it from make if you need to.

Example Makefile with Babel, nodemon, mocha, webpack, React, and React Hot
Loader: [https://github.com/acdlite/flummox-isomorphic-
demo/blob/mast...](https://github.com/acdlite/flummox-isomorphic-
demo/blob/master/Makefile)

------
swah
But preprocessors shall live long :(

